# substrate



## nebrakacinese (Jan 4, 2011)

I was at my local wal-mart and came across spanish moss in the floral department.On the bag said 100percent natural.I was just wondering if any one has used this in the past;how it worked,held moisture,safe for mantids as it states 100percent natural.Any feedback would be apprciated


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 5, 2011)

Go with sphagnum "orchid" moss. It's safer. The stuff they sell in the craft dept at Walmart has been treated to resist mold.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 5, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> Go with sphagnum "orchid" moss. It's safer. The stuff they sell in the craft dept at Walmart has been treated to resist mold.


Yep!


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2011)

She nailed it. Or, if you ultra simple go with a layer of paper towels. I did the moss thing for many years before I finally switched.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 5, 2011)

My walmart does not have any of it, wonder why? I have a nice brand on my site, but a lot of times, I use nothing.


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 5, 2011)

Walmart USED to have sphagnum moss, but seemed to stop carrying it several months ago. Probably down-sizing or something. You can get it at Lowe's or any place that has a "garden" center &amp; carries orchid supplies.


----------



## batsofchaos (Jan 9, 2011)

Most pet stores I've been to carry it as reptile substrate. I tend to use humidity foam, myself. Not the most eye-catching, but easy to clean.


----------



## colddigger (Jan 9, 2011)

I tended to not use anything, that of course resulted in the need to spritz more frequently, when I _did_ use something I often used paper towel as well. But of course that's because I never bothered to give myself the luxury of sphagnum moss, I'm growing some right now oddly enough, after I dropped out of the hobby.


----------

